# mystery illness



## 19691 (Jan 8, 2006)

I have had abdominal pain for about 6yrs, with pain usually from my belly button across my ribs left and right. The pain feels like inflamation, soreness sometime stabbing.I've had the following tests3 EGD's1 Colonoscopy1 small bowel follow through1 Ab/pelvis MRI2 CT of ab/pelvisnumerous blood testsultrasound of liver/gallbladderHida scannumerous ab xraysdiagnosisGastritis/douodinitis/esohpigitisDoes this seem right?My GI is baffled...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

WOW,i would rather get the pill camera:www.givenimaging.com


----------



## 14369 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am guessing he has tested you for the H. Pylori bacteria. My wife is experiencing similar pain in the abdomen only with nausea. She feels like she has the flu but doesn't. She is being tested for Systemic Yeast Infection (yeast in the blood stream). We are also testing for SIBO (snall bowel bacteria overgrowth). It is a breath test that measures methane and hydrogen levels in the breath. I have suffered with GERD for 6 years. Have you thought about going to another GI? I am checking out the Mayo Clinic in Phoeniz for my wife.


----------

